# Rhinestone or swarovski crystals for tees



## dhoughton11 (May 23, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

I was wondering if anyone has any information on rhinestones or swarovski (spelling??) crystals that I could use on tees...I wanted to spell out names with these..to make customized tees for women. Is there a way to get them as letters in upper and lower case? Or would I need to have transfers made? Do these come in pre-made transfers already?? 

Does anyone have any contacts for anything like this? Any information would be totally appreciated!!
Deb


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Deb, you can find lots of vendors and information on rhinestones and crystals for t-shirts (and other topics) using the forum search features:

Search keyword tags: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/

Main search: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/search.php

The rhinestones keyword tag search has some good threads with info about rhinestones and vendor sources. The first thread listed has some great info.


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Hi Deb, you can find lots of vendors and information on rhinestones and crystals for t-shirts (and other topics) using the forum search features:
> 
> Search keyword tags: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/
> 
> ...


Hi Deb, we have been working with Swarovksi for 4 years. We would be more than happy to assist you with your questions and/or supplier search.


----------



## dhoughton11 (May 23, 2007)

Thank you both for the insight!! I am looking to either come up with my own designs OR a premade..as that might be the cheaper way of going! One question I do have..can you purchase the upper and lower case alphabet?? in the crystal? That might make it easier for me for any customization...

Thanks again!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The Paper Ranch (Heat Transfer, Dye Sublimation and Engraving Equipment & Supplies Source) just launched an alphabet of rhinestones. I don't really know much about it other than Linda (President) was telling me about it. I also believe they are selling the rhinestones as individuals. 

As for stock designs, ZBSL (Welcome to ZBSL Designs) is one of the best ones in the market. They have done work for major stars (i.e. Madonna,...), do custom work and also have a lot of stock designs.

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## dhoughton11 (May 23, 2007)

Mark,

Thank you so much!!!!!! I will check it out...everyone is soo helpful here, it is very refreshing!!!


----------

